# Stand-off ?



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have plenty of ladder stand-offs but not this one. Have you guy's tried this one?Like it?
http://www.buyladder-max.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I have plenty of ladder stand-offs but not this one. Have you guy's tried this one?Like it?
> http://www.buyladder-max.com


looks good - - until some idiot tries to stand on the top rung - and I would be that idiot !


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We have one and yes its when you need to be way out, I think the stand off distance on it is like 19 inches.. We use it a lot to run up the roof lines to access dormers...

Its worth the money..


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.buyladder-max.com/index.asp?PageId=2630
:jester:


----------

